# What is your favorite movies?



## VARNYARD (Dec 10, 2007)

This is some of mine:

The green mile
Silence of the lambs
Heartbreak ridge
The cure
Red dawn
Pearl Harbor
Titanic


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 10, 2007)

Field of Dreams
Fried Green Tomatoes
Terms of Endearment
Butch Cassidy & The Sundance Kid


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't watch alot of movies.

Green Mile 
Shawshank Redemption
Field of Dreams
Blues Brothers


----------



## AB^ (Dec 10, 2007)

The Flight of Dragons (this is where I got my argentine tegus name "gorbash") I've loved this movie since I was a kid.



<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1151479980233120880&q=flight+of+dragons&total=654&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0">http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... &plindex=0</a><!-- m -->


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

I could seriously go on forever with this thread. To name a few:

LOTR Trilogy
Goonies
Labyrinth
Land Before Time
Super Bad
Knocked Up
Powder
The Usual Suspects
The Departed
Pans Labyrinth
The Princess Bride
Pirates of the Caribbean
Into the Wild

this is what comes to mind at the moment but I am sure I will come back and post some more


----------



## dorton (Dec 10, 2007)

Pans Labyrinth was great!
Pulp Fiction
Sin City
The Usual Suspects
Jurassic Park
House of 1000 corpses
American grafiti
American History X
The 300
Transformers


----------



## dicy (Dec 10, 2007)

figth club 
pulpficktion 
scarface 
taxi 1 2 3 4 (french not english)
snatch
lock stock and 2 smoking barrels
transformers the movie and the cartoon movie(first one)
the plague dogs 
akira 
and so on and so on


----------



## nat (Dec 10, 2007)

I love zombie movies! 
and.. 
fantasy -type movies like the potter series, lftr, pan's labyrinth, labyrinth, 
dark crystal, last unicorn, stardust, princess bride, the illusionist, 
also a lot of anime and movies based on historical events. I haven't managed to watch a lot of movies though and if there is a book out I am trying to go for that first. Oh and I love documentaries.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

I forgot:
A league of Their Own
The Water Boy


----------



## dicy (Dec 10, 2007)

waterboy was great u can do iiit


----------



## mdmtmm (Dec 10, 2007)

Lord of the Rings (all three)
Office Space


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 10, 2007)

Snatch
Lock Stock and 2 Smoking Barrels
SuperBad
Shawshank Redemption (My mom made me a bet when I first started watching this that I couldn't watch it over 50 times and I've seen it 132 times.)
Green Mile
Man from Snowy River
The Godfather I and II (3 wasn't that great)


THE FRESHMAN!!!!!!

Hahaha! If you haven't seen it, see it! Marlon Brando and Matthew Broderick are hilarious. The whole movie is about smuggling in a Komodo Dragon, but they use a water monitor because the Komodo of course is endangered. If you think that monitors are not handleable, you have to watch The Freshman, this thing puts up with SO MUCH crap from the actors, I was cracking up.

Marlon Brando - "I dunno what his problem is. He won't walk."
Matthew Broderick - "No he doesn't walk very well, you just pick him up, here hold the leash. Hmph! See like this."


----------



## aj12790 (Dec 10, 2007)

All Saw movies,American History X,Scarface,Taxi Driver,Goodfellas,Godfather,Natural Born Killers


----------



## Ari Gold (Dec 10, 2007)

i work in the movie industry so the movies i'd put up are probably unheard of to anyone who doesnt live in a city with indy films, but i'll try with some of my more popular less knowns.

half-nelson
city of god
brick
love me if you dare
amelie
happy endings


the list goes on and on.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 10, 2007)

Ari Gold said:


> city of god



The David Duchovny movie where he's a doctor helping those strung out family members? That movie rocked.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

mdmtmm said:


> Office Space


OH OH OH!!! I forgot Office Space!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> Shawshank Redemption (My mom made me a bet when I first started watching this that I couldn't watch it over 50 times and I've seen it 132 times.)


You've got me beat! I've probably seen it a dozen times, more than any other movie. Office Space is probably next, 5 or 6 times.


----------



## olympus (Dec 10, 2007)

Anything with gangsters or humor.


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2007)

Too many to name.....but Borat was nice!!!


----------



## dorton (Dec 10, 2007)

Mike said:


> Too many to name.....but Borat was nice!!!



Berry NIIce.<insert borat voice>


----------



## nat (Dec 10, 2007)

ooohhh I forgot ... Trailer Park Boys the movie, it rocks AND its canadian. ha ha


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, what about Strange Brew?? That's Canadian too, eh!! Take off!!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 10, 2007)

the departed
300 (the best fight scences ever!!!)
the predator
rocky series
and the list never ends


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

everybody's gotta watch the movie FUBAR it will blow your mind!!!


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2007)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> the departed
> 300 (the best fight scences ever!!!)
> the predator
> rocky series
> and the list never ends



I like 300 too. So many parodies....


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 10, 2007)

Borat was hilarious too


----------



## dorton (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone ever watched "GUMMO"???


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, I need to add a few more. 

Barber Shop
Friday
Seven
Medicine Man 
Full Metal Jacket
Rush Hour 1 & 2


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Dec 10, 2007)

Favorite movie? I usually don't answer these because it changes depending on my mood. Off the top of my head...
- Army of Darkness
- The Nightmare Before Christmas
- Alien
- Serenity
- The Man Who Would Be King
- Conan The Barbarian
- Pan's Labyrinth
- Fantasia
- Dreamcatcher
- Apocalypse Now


----------



## Ari Gold (Dec 11, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> Ari Gold said:
> 
> 
> > city of god
> ...



no, the movie about the city of god (rio de jinero) in brazil, and this kids story of growing up there. its a true story

also I love the movie innocent voices but didnt mention it because I doubt its even released yet in the U.S.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 11, 2007)

I've seen Gummo it's totally whacked out. Made by the same guy who did the movie Kids so you know its gonna be out there.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 11, 2007)

hmm..Ghost Rider, Transformers and Phantom of the opera.


----------



## dicy (Dec 11, 2007)

i forgot m leon and clock work orange


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 11, 2007)

Did anyone mention Animal House and 1941?? Belushi rocks!!!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 11, 2007)

I' ve never seen animal house!!!But then again I have not even seen star wars yet.LOL.


----------



## rebeccaej (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm with Ari Gold here, very into film, so some more obscure titles are among my favorites, but here are a few of mine:

-The Double Life of Veronique
-Boondock Saints
-A Clockwork Orange
-Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
-Being John Malkovitch
-The Unbearable Lightness of Being
-Video Drome
-Stalker (older Russian film, probably the most obscure on this list)
-Lucky Number Slevin
-A Woman Under the Influence

And many more.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmmm....I don't have a single favorite movie, but if I was forced to pick one, it would be Donnie Darko (there are 3 versions, and I love 'em all!!)


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just love every movie based on facts of the WWII, name it, I like it. Dont care the side at all, just preffer if they include German, Russian and Japanese languages to make it feel more real. That's my favourite chapter from history. However, I just like history, not supporting any new one, although I like guns.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 4, 2008)

Boondock saints is awesome.

Everything done by Guy Ritchie is hilarious as well.

I loved the tv shoe "The Boondocks" too.

I love Simon Pegg movies too, Shaun of the Dead, and HotFuzz, and I think he did one with the weird guy from Friends too.

Aren't the Trailer Park Boys like a precursor to Jackass. I think I saw them and they're insane.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 4, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> Boondock saints is awesome.
> 
> Everything done by Guy Ritchie is hilarious as well.
> 
> ...



woot? Boondocks? yeah, same here!


----------



## angelrose (Mar 4, 2008)

all the saw movies
perfect stranger
perfect murder
wall street
a few good men
gone with the wind
scarface
anything with chevy chase


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

My favorite movie is Avatar.A paraplegic marine dispatched to the moon Pandora on a unique mission becomes torn between following his orders and protecting the world he feels is his home. The SFX are impeccable and he uses them well. Instead of just shoving them in your face, he weaves them into the story beautifully, and they come off effortlessly.It's rare that a movie can inspire genuine awe but Cameron has succeeded in another landmark technical achievement.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2011)

Avatar is an excellent movie! It seems to be on HBO every day or 2. Can't wait for the next one!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

I have lots of favorite movies until I see them twice then never want to see them again .. The only movie That I will sit through time and time again is {The Christmas Story] With Ralphy and shooting his eye out ... That movie really hit home with me ..


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

hmm i have to say most horror movies,zombie movies.and i love Godzilla.=]


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 4, 2011)

Let's see, I have a few:

Shawshank Redemption, I could watch THAT ad nauseum.

Where the Red Fern Grows (I wonder why they never re-made that??)

Avatar

And there's the entire BBC "Walking With" series, I've seen that so many times the disks are worn out.


Some bummers I've seen lately:

Shadow Walkers
The Last Airbender
The Nameless


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

I have no culture ...

I like lots of movies once a few twice .

Then I never want to see them again ... 

Speaking of movies tho ...

Has any one thought of collage girls as feeders ?? 

They seem like naturals ....

Not a one can run over fifty feet with out falling down ....


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 4, 2011)

No, but I hear the odd man out on startrek is looking for a new career path


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

I can always pick the fodder out right away ...


----------



## james.w (Mar 4, 2011)

Shooter
American History X
Step Brothers
Goonies
Blood Diamond
Saving Private Ryan
Black Hawk Down
Fight Club


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 5, 2011)

Mine's are,
-Boondock Saints pt.1
-Troy
-300
-Friday
-I am legend
-Avatar (not the last airbender )
-Twilight New moon was just awesome
- Underworld,Trilogy.
Those are my favorite movies.In order.


----------



## Kork (Mar 5, 2011)

3 (Dale Earnhardt story)
RoadHouse
Green Mile
Cast Away
YoungBlood
Grease
Top Gun
Star Wars series
LoTR
Sniper
Shooter
and all HighLander movies and TV series.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

My most recent favourites are Inglourious Basterds and Scott Pilgrim vs. the World.

And the old Godzilla movies.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm with you on the Godzilla movies. Good memories 

But I could not for the life of me sit thru Inglorious basterds. I normally like those types of films but I couldn't get through that one.

I did like Men Who Stare at Goats!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

It was boring the first time because it was a little drawn out but I fell in love with it the second time I watched it. It's a peculiar one.


----------



## abelart (Mar 14, 2011)

My favourite movie are mentioned below.
(1) Black Beauty
(2) The Black Stallion
(3) Mist
(4) My Friend Flicka
(5) National Velvet
All above movie base on horse animal.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, no one would go to the movies with me, lol!

Broadway: Chicago, Cats, Rent
LOTR
Harry Potter
Jane Austen
Airplane
Holy Grail
Star Wars
Gone w the Wind


----------



## FirstCoastHerps (Mar 15, 2011)

The goonies
Zombie Land !
Pinnaple Express
The Day After Tommorrow.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 15, 2011)

Inception beats all! haha


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 16, 2011)

Was that good? I thought about getting it on DVD but haven't yet.


----------



## shinywatt (Jul 3, 2011)

I really like to watch movies which is realted to the horror and animation. My favorite movies are mention belows:
- The ring
- Transformers
- 300
- Avatar
- Kung Fu Panda
- Day after tomorrow
- Inceptions


----------



## Big Dave (Jul 4, 2011)

Holy Cow, I think I will be showing my age on this post. No one has mentioned

The Godfather
One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest
Snatch
Alien (If I have a nightmare this SOB is in it)
Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
LOTR Trilogy
Highlander


----------



## jumper123 (Jul 27, 2011)

I love Disney movies. Bourne identity,supremacy,ultimatum. Trailer park boys, chuckie, the green zone.


----------



## Larkspur (Jul 30, 2011)

My favorites are:

Dead Alive
The Lion King
Child's Play
Ghost Rider
Balto


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 4, 2011)

Larkspur said:


> My favorites are:
> 
> Dead Alive
> The Lion King
> ...



Lol its weird seeing dead alive and lion king together but they are both great movies!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 8, 2011)

green mile 
gone with the wind 
juno 
the harry potter movies 
lord of the ring movies 
star wars movies 
lion king
spirit 
Pocahontas
the majestic 
just go with it


----------



## MONITORFAN (Aug 9, 2011)

Shooter
The Jason Bourne movies
The Blade Movies
Tommy Boy
Green Mile
The Bone Collector

To name a few

how bout tv shows?
Criminal Minds
Numbers
CSI (all of them)
House 
Vampire Diaries (addicted and dont know why)
River Monsters
I might be the only one here but I actually like Swamp Wars just because I like seeing the animals, What they say is much to be desired.

I dont watch much but if these are on while I am flipping I will always stop


----------



## Joshjack90 (Aug 19, 2011)

Big Dave said:


> Holy Cow, I think I will be showing my age on this post. No one has mentioned
> 
> The Godfather
> One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest
> ...



The Godfather and Alien are awesome!!!



stepbrothers!!!!! its funny no matter how often you watch it


----------

